# Links between PCOS and poor lifestyle ?



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi everyone;
I've just read an article in a magazine about the actress who plays Leanne Battersby in Coronation Street. She has recently been diagnosed with PCO /S and said that although docs don't know why people develop PCOS it is often linked to 'poor lifestyle'. I've tried to read lots about PCOS and, although I know that changes in your diet can often help the symptons, I did not take this to mean that a 'poor lifestyle' could cause it.  

Would be interested to hear anyone elses view.

Take care
Catherine x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Catherine,
My understanding is that, like many diseases/disorders we have to be genetically prdisposed to the condition. As it is possible to improve the hormonal imbalances of PCO/S by lifestyle, eg weight loss and exercise which improves insulin sensitivity and other hormonal functions, then I suppose the article was right. The problem with such articles is that they often make statements without explanation, and then leave us sufferers trying bl**dy hard with our healthy lifestyles to feel guilty. Instead, it's like my Gp said, we're just very unlucky. He sees plenty of women with much more unhealthy lifestyles (eg very overweight, poor diets, no exercise, smokers) who are able to fall pregnant immediately and never show signs of PCO/S.

Unfortnately, some of us have to work harder in life to get the same result, based on our origins. Hard but true.

Love, Lily.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi 

interesting one this , can only put my own personal experience across
Before and leading up to when my pcos symptoms started to become apparent , i was a very active person, (im married to a pe teacher! so it helps)  My diet was really healthy and i was a normal weight for my height etc and my so called *lifestyle* was prbably at the best it has ever been
im  a firm believer in pcos being alot to do with your genetic makeup and if more ( or any!) research was done on it im convinced it would show hereditry and genetics components. I honestly dont believe it has anything to do with lifestyle! i was even tee total back then so didnt even drink! ( although i make up for it now!!  )
Sorry if this seems like im ranting a bit! it isnt meant to!  just really bugs me that people like the media etc who know nothing about the situation feel they can comment!

sorry have got down from my soap box now! 

thanks for posting catherine is an intersting debate 

love
suzie xx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Agree with the comments raised. I've got PCOS, both my sisters have, my cousin has.....

My lifestyle is fairly good. No drinking, smoking, no stressy job etc. My diet was a bit iffy sometimes but a year ago I detoxed good and proper and have been really good since. 

I think if you are going to get PCOS you are going to get it. Lifestyle changes can definately help with the symptoms but I don't think they can be the main cause of it.

Jules
xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I quite agree Miss Jules!  I think my symptoms were always there so I was going to get it no matter what but I do think that my lifestyle made the symptoms worse.  With hindsight all those late nights, poor diet, alcohol and stressful jobs when I was younger and first left home probably didn't help    If only I had been aware way back when  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi Ladies;
Thanks for your replies - When I read the article it made me really cross 'cos I felt that it implied that anyone with PCOS had brought it upon themselves. Agree that the media are very influential and could really help the large number of sufferers by reporting accurately - we can hope !

Take care

Catherine x


----------

